# Cinematic Orchestral/Electronic album - "Pathways"



## StevenMcDonald (Aug 12, 2013)

So I just published my first album ever on Bandcamp. It's a 20 track compilation of my best cinematic music, all written and produced by me. It's all orchestral and electronic, with elements of film/game scores, and industrial trailer music.

http://steven-mcdonald.bandcamp.com/album/pathways

It's available here. 20 tracks of music for free! I just ask that you spread the word and share it with people who might like it.


Thanks!


----------

